
I have 50 email addresses - albertgoeswoof
https://idbloc.co/blog/2019/04/13/I-have-50-email-addresses.html
======
zzo38computer
I also have many email addresses, for similar reason. However, I run all of
them on my own computer; messages sent to them cannot be accessed remotely.

I also set up each individual address manually (by editing the /etc/aliases
file). If it receives spam, I will remove it, and the server will tell them
that address doesn't exists.

I don't really trust Google to do my email, but I do not need to do so; I
don't like their email software anyways, so that is why I use a different one.

~~~
albertgoeswoof
This makes total sense and there are a lot of people that do this.
Unfortunately most people don’t have the time or the skills to do it
themselves, [https://idbloc.co](https://idbloc.co) helps fill that gap for
those people

------
surfsvammel
I like the idea. But wouldn’t me passing all my mail through one provider kind
of defeat the purpose

~~~
albertgoeswoof
Not entirely, it’s a security / convenience trade off:

\- if you don’t want to trust anyone, email is a lot of work- you need your
own email server and domain, and you can use the catch all option

\- if you are willing to trust only google, gmail plus addresses work, but
then you lose most of the security and privacy benefits, because it’s trival
to deduce your email address

\- if you’re willing to trust a 3rd party (in this case idbloc) then that gets
you highest level of convenience & security, but you do need to trust idbloc

